# NSW, It's Yellowtail Season in Sydney!



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Time to brush up:

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=33321

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=42938

I have been trying for ages to figure out a technique that works best for me on these brutes. Plenty of useful info from the real fishos on the forum, so I'll throw in my latest strategy on winning the yak vs king battle without resorting to sash cord.

After hooking up on light tackle, in shallow water (<15m), over reef:
- Don't try to stop the fish - waste of time (and terminal tackle).
- Don't chase it, or try to get directly over it - it'll take you strait to the reef.
- Apply as much drag pressure as your line rating will allow, and drag it toward the deeper water (i.e pedal your arse off). The fish will try to swim away from you, but (usually) won't go strait down to the reef.
- Don't worry about losing line - you can get it back later.
- Fight it in the deeper water, after it has started to run out of energy.

Picked up these two this afternoon, during a short (2hr) plastics session:



















Lost a third keeper on 8lb, but *not* to the reef - line snapped at the braid leader/connection after I'd towed it 100m. Angler error - a lighter drag strategy would have worked (eventually).

Yet to test it on a hood'.

Bring on summer!


----------



## peter58 (Jun 23, 2007)

Some nice fish there mr x . sounds like you had fun out there .


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Great stuff Tom, we had a failed attempt on Friday but I'm keen to get back out there asap.
Great to see they are around. Much surface action ?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice, Tom.

Damn your joyous texts, way to spoil a Sunday arvo ;-) .


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Good work Tom! I was on the headland with bino's showing some friends the sights - thought I saw you out there!

PS - can you introduce me to your underground squid dealer?


----------



## waterlaze (May 16, 2011)

Great fish. One of my goals is to catch my first king off the yak this season. So I'm keen to learn as much as I can.
If its not a secret spot, where were you fishing when you got these.
Thanks


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

yeah baby!
thanks for the tute Tom and love the photo of the pair of tails!


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

well done Tom i was wondering when some reports would filter through of the weekend. 8mtrs eh you were right up on top of the reef.


----------



## OnTheWater (Jun 21, 2010)

Now that's a takeaway bag with a difference, great pic and post to get the heart rate up. Can't wait to get out there!


----------



## tonieventer (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice fish Tom!
Am yet to get some kings here in Terrigal, dragged a yakka arround deep and shallow for about 5 hours without a touch on saturday. Did manage a variety of other small reef ooglies and a sizeable banjo shark/ray on bait and plastics but no kingy for me yet. I know they are here have caught a rat on a squidgy a few weeks ago so big brother and sister should be there as well.

Tight lines

Tonie


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Sigh. :shock:   :evil: :mrgreen:


----------



## Nofish (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice work 

Hope to get out there soon

Cheers


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

avayak said:


> Sigh. :shock:   :evil: :mrgreen:


Agreed.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Well done Tom, sooo jealous


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

Great report & excellent experience to share. I agreed too. Basically I use same tactic to burn off their energy. I peddle my kayak to pull the fish and maintaining tension on line but not over tight the drag. When the drag stop singing, I regain my line. So far so good with with under 65cm king.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> "Keza
> Much surface action ?"


Just whales. No birds, no boils, no rats, no rubbish fish...



> "SBD
> Damn your joyous texts, way to spoil a Sunday arvo ;-) "


Sorry Dave - I only went out because you said you'd join me.



> "Paulthetackleslut:
> PS - can you introduce me to your underground squid dealer? "


Karnage's girlfriend from up north (be carefull!)



> "Waterlaze
> If its not a secret spot, where were you fishing when you got these."


No secret - there's a clue in Patwah's intro to the fish of the month.

The rest of you, you know what to do - get out there!


----------



## si75 (Feb 26, 2008)

Impressive effort Tom - thanks for all the tips, think your description of how to fight them is most helpful!

I think I need to get out there again ASAP

Cheers
Simon


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Awesome!!! No luck off Cronulla reefs as yet but hopefully soon. Reliably getting fresh squid at dawn killing me.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Wow Tom - Great catch. Wish we had them critters in numbers off Metro Adelaide - very occassional visitors only over here and rarely caught.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

If it were easy, everyone would do it.
Pretty good day. I like mine raw, thanks.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

great report, well done
thank you for the Catching tips, will give it a try.


----------

